# Slow To Start



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Before I left for school I noticed that my goat seemed to struggle to start. Not necessarily struggle to turn over, but it didn't seem to start up immediately. I also noticed that if I had been driving it for a little while and stopped somewhere and got back in and started it again, it seemed to struggle to start like it had used all of the juice from the battery from driving it right before. The car runs flawlessly, but it just never started instantly. The reason I point this out now is because my dad took it out today back home and he asked me why it does that. The terminals for the battery seem to be fine and the alternator was replaced recently less than a year ago. Any suggestions on what it could be?


----------



## YellO5LS2 (Jan 9, 2011)

If the car is running fine the alternator is most likely good, otherwise you wouldn't get very far without the engine dying.

When you say slow to start do you mean it turns over slowly or has trouble getting the first cylinder to fire?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Well when I first start it in the morning it starts fine. It's not instant, but it turns over just fine. Makes that noise like something is cranking a few times then starts. The main problem is when I drive it say for like 20 minutes and i park it. If i start it again, it seems to have trouble starting after cranking. It cranks like its about to start and then takes a second or two and then starts up but with a strange noise like something moving inside. But goes away immediately after. I wish i could take a video but im in another state lol


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

after driving it, it almost sounds like the piston is having trouble firing but only for a second or two and then it runs fine


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Ok well I am now back home and I noticed this issue today. I started the car perfect for the first time today and went out to the store. I was driving for no more than 30 minutes when I got there. After being in the store for about 10 minutes, I came out to leave and when I went to start her up, it seemed to struggle to start. It turned over, but had a lot of trouble and slowly turned over. This seems to happen when either I drive the car hard, or I have been driving for a little while and the car is still warm. Anyone know what this could possibly be?


----------



## AEgto (Dec 6, 2010)

have u ever changed your battery? and what kind of radio are u runing any subs?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Yea my better was changed about a year ago. Maybe slightly longer. I can have the local auto parts store check the voltage on it today. See what it says and post it up here. As to the radio, I do have an after market radio, but no subs or anything. The only thing that was changed was the speakers.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I just got done fixing some things that I think helped. The old owner had subs in the trunk but the power wire had still been connected. I disconnected that wire and I hooked up the main car power wire better to the terminal. Added some electrical tape to make the wire slightly thicker, which allowed it to squeeze better under the clamp on the terminal. Started the car, and it started much much easier. Still gotta see how it starts after it is warmed up. That's where the issue was mostly. I will take it to the store later to check the voltage.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Just got back from the store. Battery read good but needs to be charged. It was at 12.39V not on. At crank it read 10.96V and at loaded, it read 13.89V. Not sure if these are good numbers so someone with knowledge please step in here. It is bothering me however, why the battery needs to be recharged? What could be causing it to drain like that?


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

put it on a charger for 512 hrs. cheapest and easiest fix and see what it does. i would guess it is the bat due to being charged so long ago. the alarm, dash and radio drain it over time. report back after you charge the battery.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Falco21 said:


> It was at 12.39V not on. At crank it read 10.96V and at loaded, it read 13.89V. Not sure if these are good numbers so someone with knowledge please step in here.


Those numbers are normal.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

That's what I thought. But for some reason when the engine is warm, it has so much trouble. And the alternator I replaced recently. It's also not losing power or anything while driving at all. So I have no idea what could be causing it to have so much trouble.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Starter might be heat soaked. Have you checked fuel pressure?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

There is a fuel pressure gauge in the car. The owner previous to me had it installed. But I honestly do not think it is working properly. I probably will buy a new one and install it and see what it reads. That could be the culprit


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

If it _cranks_ slow, especially when hot, your starter is shot. Especially with battery load test numbers like those.

If it _takes a while to fire up_, then I would look for low fuel pressure, or pressure leakdown, with key on/engine off.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Well not sure what it is, but might be the starter like your stating. I just finished cleaning and re installing my Intake Manifold and Throttle Body. I let it dry for more than 24 hours and everything was bone dry when installed. Triple checked everything was hooked up right. Went to fire her up, and all that is heard is one loud click, and then nothing. Radio and remote works, but everytime I try and start it, just that one click. Took it into the auto store, battery read good but needs a recharge. 12.09v. Measured at 709 CCA with a rating of 800 CCA. 

Don't think this was due to the battery being low. I left it there to charge until the end of the day. What could be causing this? Remember, all that is heard is one loud click and then nothing. Not even attempting to turn over.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

About to go pick up the battery. Anybody know what it could be if this doesn't fix it?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Well battery was fully charged. Put it back in. Tried to start it and same click noise. Went under the car and the click is definitely coming from the starter. I tried to remove it, but can't loosen either of the 2 bolts for the life of me!!!!! They just don't come loose!


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Starter, bad connection, or a bad ground.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

The only problem is I can't get the two bolts out. They are so tightly screwed in there, its not even funny.


----------



## Alireza (May 26, 2011)

if it turns over just fine but doesn't start up fast sounds like fuel pump or injectors to me. Have it check out asap. Fuel pump makes the car act like its having hickups, like power comes and goes. the fuel injectors is like the car having a cold, constantly weak.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I think it was the starter. When I finally got the starter removed, I took it into the local auto store to have it tested, and it is completely fried. Doesn't spin one bit. Gonna order a new one, and see how that works out. If it continues to start slowly when hot, I will definitely look into fuel pump or injectors.


----------



## 1QWIK7 (May 23, 2011)

Just wondering if you guys get oem starters or aftermarket ones? My car is experiencing the same thing. I just bought a new battery and I still get the slow crank. It starts right up though. Not that slow long crank as if you didn't use the car for 2 weeks etc.

Damn I wasted money on a new battery lol


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I had my starter rebuilt for $50. Works perfectly. Just make sure when you put the new one or rebuilt one back in, that the wires are on tight and the heat shield is on right. My heat shield had slipped off and was coming in contact with the ground wire. It fried my fuse and the car wouldn't start at all. It's a very common occurrence.


----------



## 1QWIK7 (May 23, 2011)

Falco21 said:


> I had my starter rebuilt for $50. Works perfectly. Just make sure when you put the new one or rebuilt one back in, that the wires are on tight and the heat shield is on right. My heat shield had slipped off and was coming in contact with the ground wire. It fried my fuse and the car wouldn't start at all. It's a very common occurrence.


After you got the bolts off, is the rest of the install pretty easy? And did this cure your slow crank problem?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

To tell you the honest truth, the install was an ABSOLUTE PAIN IN THE ASS!! hahaha

I unbolted it and then reached down from the passenger side of the motor and pulled it out of there. It takes a lot of turning and maneuverability to get it out. Also, the wires are very stiff that connect to it, so it is hard to turn it with the wires connected. Just be patient and it will come out.


----------



## 1QWIK7 (May 23, 2011)

Falco21 said:


> To tell you the honest truth, the install was an ABSOLUTE PAIN IN THE ASS!! hahaha
> 
> I unbolted it and then reached down from the passenger side of the motor and pulled it out of there. It takes a lot of turning and maneuverability to get it out. Also, the wires are very stiff that connect to it, so it is hard to turn it with the wires connected. Just be patient and it will come out.


Lol great. Now I have something to look foward to. I have to inspect and visualize it next time im down there. Probably when I do my oil change. thanks.


----------



## muddobberz (Jul 7, 2011)

I just picked my goat up this week and noticed the same thing. it doesnt really struggle to start but just like you said it takes a little longer than normal to crank than I think it should. Probably just gonna go ahead and replace the starter.


----------

